# Gti MK6 issue: OIL SENSOR SERVICE NOW



## YusufGTI6 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi

Got this message on startup. Checked my oil level at service station and was topped up slightly. Never seen this message before, any ideas? Please help, can i still drive it?

The light is on at startup, nothing fixed on dash. Im a golf6 gti 2012 dsg


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

you might want to read the owners manual, it should have an explanation


----------



## YusufGTI6 (Sep 25, 2013)

ps2375 said:


> you might want to read the owners manual, it should have an explanation


I did. It only explains the on dash lights and nothing regarding the oil sensor


----------



## hvac08 (Jul 26, 2011)

i would think you would bring it into your vw dealer considering its got a warenty right?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

When was last oil change? Could be like other brands that have a sensor and algorithm that senses oil condition and calls for an oil change depending upon use.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Flexible Service Interval (markets) uses an oil temperature sensor to determine when the oil needs to be changed.

So... the oil needs to be changed with a VW 504.00 oil.


----------



## art1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any luck on fixing this issue? I have the same problem with my 2013.5 GLI. This is the only post that addresses this problem.


----------

